# Erwartungen/Leistungen



## zestyfied (25. September 2010)

Hallo Lady´s,
ich weiß nicht, wem es noch so geht wie mir, aber ich habe an mich ziemlich hohe Erwartungen. Nun bin ich heut das erste Rennen gefahren und es lief, naja auf der einen Seite echt gut, da das Wetter echt nicht mitspielte (Regen, Nass, Schneeregen) und ich mich total viel neues getraut hab - und andererseits total hinten gefahren bin - so gut wie jeder war schneller. Ich schwanke gerade zwischen happy sein, dass das erste Rennen wohl überstanden ist und zwischen ich hätte mehr trainieren sollen.
Geht es euch ähnlich?


----------



## jjules (26. September 2010)

Hey du,
sei nicht so streng mit der selbst. Beim 1. Rennen geht es doch darum überhaupt heil anzukommen. Das sind ziemlich viele neue Eindrücke die da auf einen einprasseln.

Wichtig ist eher dich zu fragen ob es dir Spaß gemacht hat. Dann kannst du evtl. zukünftige Rennen gezielter vorbereiten. Von nix kommt hier leider nix. 

Übrigens sind bei dem Mistwetter gestern sicher auch nur die Leut auf die Strecke gegangen die "wissen was sie tun", also eher weniger die Marathon-Novizen. Also, Kopf hoch 

Lieben Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (26. September 2010)

Nach meinem ersten Rennen (eigentlich sogar noch während des Rennens) habe ich auch gesagt "Das ist das erste und letzte mal".
Am nächsten Tag hab ich gesagt, nächstes Jahr gern wieder.

Gestern bin ich mein 5. Rennen überhaupt gefahren, es lief super shice und ich hab mir gedacht warum ich mir das antue.

Naja, irgendwie macht es doch Spaß sich auf Zeit zu "schinden", gucken wo die eigenen Grenzen sind, wie und was muß ich tun um doch mal ne bessere Zeit zu fahren (fahren fahren fahren und nochmal fahren *g*). Außerdem ist es auch schön mal andere Strecken zu fahren außer die "Hometrails".

Nichts desto trotz freue ich mich schon aufs nächstes Wochenende, wo bereits das nächste und vermutlich letzte Rennen von diesem Jahr ansteht


----------



## zestyfied (26. September 2010)

Vielleicht habt ihr recht - aber ich hatte nicht mit so einer "schlechten Zeit" gerechnet. Obwohl ich zugeben muss, das sich noch nie sowas schwieriges gefahren bin. Ich musste teilweise Pause machen, um mich wieder zu konzentrieren.

@honigblume-wo bist du denn gefahren?

@jjules-ja das wetter hatte schon so ein paar hindernisse für mich am start...


----------



## Honigblume (26. September 2010)

Das erste mal in Langenberg.

Betrachte es von der Seite, trotz aller Widrigkeiten die auf dich zugekommen sind, hast du durchgehalten!
Das ist viel wert.

Es werden auch Rennen kommen, wo du sagen wirst "Mit so einer tollen Zeit hab ich nicht gerechnet".


----------



## zestyfied (26. September 2010)

@Honigblume
das ist schon auch der kleine engel bei mir auf der schulter, der mir das erzählt. es ist nur schwierig irgendwie, wenn ich die ganzen zeiten der anderen mädls sehe. was bist du denn gestern gefahren?


----------



## Honigblume (26. September 2010)

Gestern war ich in Nordenau.

Wenn ich mich an denen orientieren würde, die die Wahnsinnszeiten fahren, ich glaub, dann hätte ich die Lust und den Spaß am Rennen fahren schon längst verloren.
Ein wenig was nach vorne fahren ist schon realistisch, aber ganz vorn zu landen, nein, das wäre kein realistisches Ziel, zumindest bei mir.


----------



## zestyfied (26. September 2010)

Ah ok.
Naja bei den Vollprofis will ich ja auch net mitfahren, aber so im Mittelfeld wäre schon toll. Und nicht eben ganz ganz hinten...weil irgendwie war ich gester im Ziel total davon überzeugt das ganze noch einmal zu machen. Heute hingegen deprimiert mich die Zeit.


----------



## Tatü (26. September 2010)

@zestyfied:
Hut ab dass du überhaupt bei dem Wetter gestern gestartet bist. Du musstest ja nicht da es kein Etappenrennen war. 
Bei solch schlechten Bedingungen bleiben normalerweise die Marathontester zu Hause. 
Ich weiß nicht wie letztes Jahr das Wetter war aber schau dir doch die Ergebnisse vom lezten Jahr an und vergleich die Zeiten von den Mädls.


----------



## zestyfied (26. September 2010)

Ich glaub so mieses Wetter gabs da fast noch nie!
Es waren "Nur" 300 Leute am Start, die Jahre davor mind 450 wenn nicht mal 500/600.
Vom Vorjahr sind die Zeiten alle etwas "schlechter" - da würd ich aber leider trotzdem noch ganz hinten fahren....
Ich war mir echt unsicher mit dem Wetter, da ich nicht diejenige bin, die gut im Regen fahren kann.


----------



## Fup (27. September 2010)

Hey,

ich finde, dass Du mit Dir zufrieden sein kannst, dass Du trotz schlechtem Wetter das Rennen durchgezogen hast und heil angekommen bist. 

Konkrete Zeiten als Erwartung an sich selbst finde ich schwierig. Selbst bei gleicher Strecke kann das Rennen von einem Jahr zum anderen anders verlaufen. Beispiel Tegernsee-Marathon 2009 versus 2010 auf der B-Strecke. Am ersten fiesen Anstieg war in 2010 eine Waldarbeitmaschine, die den Weg so verengt hat, dass alle absteigen, warten und schieben mussten und dort viel Zeit gelassen haben. Außerdem waren mehr Leute auf der Strecke, so dass es an der 2. Schiebestrecke den nächsten größeren Stau gab. Ich finde, dass die Zeiten und Platzierung immer in Relation zu sehen sind. Wie die anderen schon geschrieben haben, sind bei Mistwetter eher die Ambitionierteren auf der Strecke und einige reine "Spaß-Fahrer" bleiben eher zu Hause.

Warum möchtest Du Rennen fahren? Und woran machst Du fest, ob Deine Zeit gut ist oder nicht?

Viele Grüße

Fup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zestyfied (27. September 2010)

Hmmm da geb ich dir / euch Recht. So ein Tritt in den Hintern kann echt gut tun


----------



## apoptygma (27. September 2010)

Ich kenne das, bin da auch ganz bei Dir 

In diesem Jahr war es bei mir nen Auf und Ab. Und gesundheitlich am Ende ein angeschlagenes Jahr.

Sundern als 1. Marathon dieses Jahr war ne mittlere Katastrophe für mich, Wetter der Ruhrbike dagegen war ich am Ende höchst zufrieden, Duisburg lief auch prima, Grafschaft dann der Abbruch, weil nix ging. Danach krank und bis heute nichts mehr gefahren und die Saison ist für mich seither beendet.

Du wirst Dir diese Fragen immer stellen "mehr Training?" "zu wenig Biss?" Im Endergebnis machste Dich damit irre, ich weiss, wovon ich rede. Von daher war die Entsheidung, in Grafschaft einfach abzubrechen die richtige. Mein Körper hat gesagt "Lass es" und ich habe auf ihn gehört. Die Quittung war ja dann.....platt über Wochen.

@Honigblume
Du kannst auf Dein Pensum und auch auf die Ergebnisse stolz sein  So Ausbrecher wie getz in Nordenau sind immer mal dabei.  Ich drück Dir persönlich in Langenberg wieder die Daumen, überleg mal, das ist schon nen Jahr her als Du da so toll durchgehalten hast und ich fand das super


----------



## zestyfied (27. September 2010)

Ich habe vor am 10.10. nochmal einen zu fahren, aber mit weniger Erwartungen. Der nächste Sommer hingegen soll einige Rennen bringen. Es ist für mich so schwer auf den Körper zu hören "dass er eben nicht mag" So geht es mir seit Samstag. ich bin "platt", aber mehr weil es so kalt war und ich seitdem nur friere...


----------



## trek 6500 (28. September 2010)

...bin auch schon marathon gefahren (2 x willingen , 1 x taunus trails). brauch das aber nicht mehr . dieses gedränge und das "höher , schneller, weiter"entspricht nicht dem , was ich mit dem mtb verbinde : nämlich : FUN und mit dieser freude und dem bike die natur geniessen . scheiss auf wettkampf . mir gibts nix . -


----------



## radfee2000 (28. September 2010)

Hallo Ina,

erstmal finde ich es super, dass du dich überhaupt entschliesst, ein Rennen zu fahren, und dann noch bei so´nem Scheißwetter... 
RESPEKT, das macht nicht jede(r)!



zestyfied schrieb:


> und ich mich total viel neues getraut hab - und andererseits total hinten gefahren bin - so gut wie jeder war schneller. Ich schwanke gerade zwischen happy sein, dass das erste Rennen wohl überstanden ist und zwischen ich hätte mehr trainieren sollen.
> Geht es euch ähnlich?


 
Du sagst es ja selbst: 
Erstes Ziel sollte immer sein, heil nach Hause zu kommen. 
Dann, (wenn`s noch SPASS macht) fängst du an, DEINE Grenze zu suchen, probierst technisch Neues aus 
(besser vielleicht im Training?), versuchst DEIN Tempo zu steigern. Das dauert schon mal ne Saison.
Dann kannst du dich an dir selber messen. Nichts ist schöner, als die eigene Bestzeit auf der Hausrunde zu fahren 
oder einen neuen persönlichen HM-Rekord aufzustellen usw... 
Aber versuch gar nicht erst, dich an anderen zu messen. Weisst du, wo die herkommen? 
Vielleicht fahren die seit 1000 Jahren Lizenz, haben den ganzen Tag Zeit zum trainieren, dopen  
oder haben eine völlig andere Konstitution als du...etc.

Naja, ich fahre jetzt seit 1 1/2 Jahren kleine Rennen und mache es aus Spass, wegen der Atmosphäre und 
wegen der schönen Strecken. Wenn ich dann wie Samstag in Nordenau frierend mein schlamm(p)iges Rad 
anschaue, weiss ich hinterher auch nicht so genau warum, aber sicher bin ich Sonntag in Langenberg wieder dabei  
RIDE ON !!!


----------



## apoptygma (28. September 2010)

Und weisste, kaum ausgesprochen, wären heute wieder alle Trainingsbemühungen fürn Ar.sch gewesen, Du wirst Nachts wach, schwitzt wie Tier, hast Kopfschmerzen wie die Hölle, Fieber und jeder Knochen tut weh und Bäm, Krankenschein mit Grippe-Virus.

Das schlimme ist nun nur, das ich meinen Schatzi nicht sehen kann (will) weil er Sonntag noch in Langenberg startet und ich da auch nicht will, das er sich ansteckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (28. September 2010)

dooooof - gute besserung !!!! schön warm halten und kamilletee süffeln


----------



## das waldhuhn (30. September 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> .... dieses gedränge und das "höher , schneller, weiter"entspricht nicht dem , was ich mit dem mtb verbinde : nämlich : FUN und mit dieser freude und dem bike die natur geniessen . scheiss auf wettkampf . mir gibts nix . -



Das unterschreib ich sofort! Ich bin z.B. noch gar kein Rennen gefahren, ich renn ja so schon genug. @zestyfield: Mach dir keinen Stress, geh lieber Freeriden, das macht glücklich!   ;-)

salü!
Susanne das Waldhuhn


----------



## Mausoline (30. September 2010)

> trek 6500
> .... dieses gedränge und das "höher , schneller, weiter"entspricht nicht dem , was ich mit dem mtb verbinde : nämlich : FUN und mit dieser freude und dem bike die natur geniessen . scheiss auf wettkampf . mir gibts nix . -



.....  genießen is viel schöner und macht vor allem keinen Frust

_Wo kämen wir hin, wenn alle sagten:Wo kämen wir hin? Und niemand ginge, um einmal zu schauen, wohin man käme, wenn man ginge.
(Kurt Marti)_


----------



## Jule (1. Oktober 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ... brauch das aber nicht mehr . dieses gedränge und das "höher , schneller, weiter"entspricht nicht dem , was ich mit dem mtb verbinde : nämlich : FUN und mit dieser freude und dem bike die natur geniessen . scheiss auf wettkampf . mir gibts nix . -


 
Eigentlich ist das schade: Genau aus dem Grund findet man wohl so wenig Frauen bei Wettkämpfen. 
Vor meinem ersten Radrennen war ich davon auch immer überzeugt: Biken soll stressfrei sein!

Dann bin ich mein erstes MTB-Rennen gefahren. Ein typisches "Ich-will-nur-mal-gucken-wie-das-so-ist"-Rennen. 
*Peng*...mit dem Startschuss war ich angefixt und bin 3. geworden. 

Danach lief es nicht immer so gut, ich hab' auch schonmal ein Rennen abgebrochen. 

Ich stehe dann auch immer unter Druck und erwarte viel von mir. Aber mir macht das Spaß und es motiviert mich immer am Ball zu bleiben.
Ich muss jetzt nicht ständig irgendwo mitfahren, aber ab und an mal im Jahr finde ich das richtig gut.

Und ich liebe das Weizen nachher im Ziel!! 
Und die Nudeln und den Kuchen und die neuen Strecken und die unbekannten Mitstreiter undundund...


----------



## Fup (1. Oktober 2010)

Hm, also bei den bisherigen Rennen habe ich nicht viele aggressive Mitfahrer erlebt. Hin und wieder gab's mal einen Drängler, aber sonst ging es sehr zivil zu. Eher mal ein bißchen Sprüche-Klopfen bei Schiebepassagen oder so. Und dann gibt's auch immer wieder nette Mitfahrer, die einen im Windschatten mitschleifen.

Viele Grüße

Fup


----------



## Honigblume (2. Oktober 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> @Honigblume
> Du kannst auf Dein Pensum und auch auf die Ergebnisse stolz sein  So Ausbrecher wie getz in Nordenau sind immer mal dabei.  Ich drück Dir persönlich in Langenberg wieder die Daumen, überleg mal, das ist schon nen Jahr her als Du da so toll durchgehalten hast und ich fand das super




Die Daumendrücker werd ich morgen brauchen, dieses mal bin ich angeschlagen... wenn ich von heute auf morgen so einen "Heilungsschub" mache wie von gestern auf heute (ich mag Naturheilmittel ) dann werde ich wohl wenigstens ankommen.


----------



## apoptygma (2. Oktober 2010)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Die Daumendrücker werd ich morgen brauchen, dieses mal bin ich angeschlagen... wenn ich von heute auf morgen so einen "Heilungsschub" mache wie von gestern auf heute (ich mag Naturheilmittel ) dann werde ich wohl wenigstens ankommen.



Dann her mit den Mittelchen, ich liege seit Di flach mit Grippevirus, zu welcher sich noch ne bakterielle Sche.... hinzugesellt hat, sprich, seit gestern auch noch auf Antiobiotikum.

Haben "Ansage" zu Hause zu bleiben und mich noch zu schonen, da es Montag nach Berlin geht 

Ich drück die Däumchen von hier aus....


----------



## Honigblume (4. Oktober 2010)

Bronchial Tee N
Schwedenbitte/ Schwedenkräuter
Nachts dick einmummeln.

Angekommen bin ich.... mehr aber auch nicht.... 

Wenn ich nicht nen gescheiten Sprung in der Fahrtechnik mache, brauch ich nächstes Jahr keine Rennen mehr mitzufahren.

Viel Spaß in Berlin


----------



## zestyfied (4. Oktober 2010)

Hey Honigblume
wieso einen großen Sprung in Sachen Technik?


----------



## Honigblume (5. Oktober 2010)

Weil ich fahrtechnisch echt ne Niete bin.

Da kann ich bergnauf noch so viele überholen, bergab und da wo es technisch wird, werd ich wieder eingeholt und zwar so, daß ich gar keine Chancen mehr hab dran zu bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zestyfied (5. Oktober 2010)

Also rein fahrtechnisch bergauf zu überholen find ich stark! Und das bergab kannst du ja üben - ihr habt mir auch am Anfang von diesem Forum gesagt "sei nicht so streng zu dir selbst"!


----------



## Honigblume (8. Oktober 2010)

Warscheinlich hast du recht, von wegen nicht so streng mit einem selbst sein.
Dennoch wurmt es mich mit dem bergab fahren.... 

Da wird auch nur üben helfen, wer noch üben möchte solle sich bitte melden


----------



## zestyfied (8. Oktober 2010)

ich muss auch üben, aber das kommt. sicher!


----------



## apoptygma (8. Oktober 2010)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Warscheinlich hast du recht, von wegen nicht so streng mit einem selbst sein.
> Dennoch wurmt es mich mit dem bergab fahren....
> 
> Da wird auch nur üben helfen, wer noch üben möchte solle sich bitte melden



Huhu!

Das wird, glaub mir. Ich dachte Anfang auch, die Trails aufm Ruhrbike-Marathon bringen mich um ;-), war aber nicht so.

Ich fände es eh mal geil wenn Du mal in meiner Richtung hier kämst und wir beide mal ne Runde biken gehen, vielleicht genau mal die Strecke ;-)

Ich hab heute immer noch so meine "Igitt Igitt Stellen", lass Dir genug Zeit damit.


----------



## zestyfied (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab letzten Sommer hier in München Trails gemacht, bei denen ich ständig abgestiegen bin. Schon gar nicht bergauf. Diesen Sommer : Bin nur eine Stelle nicht gefahren, jeweils bergauf und bergab.
Es geland und ich hätte es nicht gedacht, aber ok

Ich habe grad so muffensausen wegen sonntag - Rennen steht an


----------



## miss murphy (8. Oktober 2010)

Hi, so ein Fahrtechniktraining wirkt Wunder. Du glaubst garnicht, was alles in einem stecken kann, wenn man mal seinen inneren Schweinehund überwindet. Da bleiben selbst den ganz harten Jungs vor Staunen der Mund offen stehn. Probiers mal...
Mein erster Marathon lief auch recht bescheiden ab. Wetter war kalt und nass, auf den ersten 10 Km hatte es mich dann dermaßen auf die Fresse geschmissen, dass ich dachte, ok, das war´s. Hatte tierische Schmerzen im Unterarm, Schürfwunden, vom Rest ganz zu schweigen. Eigentlich war das Ding gelaufen, aber ich wollte nicht nach 10 km einfach aufgeben. Du bist so voller Adrenalin, dass dein Kopf das Schmerzzentrum total ausschaltet und du nur noch fährst und ankommen willst, egal wie und in welcher Zeit, aber ankommen, durchs Ziel fahren und sagen "Yeah, ich habs geschafft!!!" Und das war ein unbeschreibliches Erlebnis, das kann mir keiner nehmen. Klar, tats ******* weh, später, als alles vorbei war und das Arenalin nachließ. Aber ich würde es wieder machen, nicht wegen irgendeiner Platzierung, die trotz Sturzes dennoch drin war und mit der ich überhaupt nicht gerechnet hatte (die Überraschung war um so größer), sondern einfach, weil es Spaß machte, diese ganze Atmosphäre, das ganze Drumherum, das Publikum - welches dich hochpeitscht, die Gänsehaut, wenn man durchs Ziel fährt. Ich finde, dass sollte man einmal erlebt haben, weil es einfach unbeschreiblich ist und man sich gerne daran erinnert.
Ok, das mit 3 Wochen Wunden "lecken", Arm in Schlinge, Schürfwunden, Prellungen usw. brauch ich auch nicht immer. Das gabs gratis dazu, zum Teilnehmerpräsent (O;
Aber setz dich nicht selber unter Druck, das machen schon die Profis - die einem mit rasender Geschwindigkeit überrunden, die nach Zeit fahren, um Platzierungen kämpfen, aber haben die noch Spaß? Hmmmmm.... weiß nicht!
Ich selber möchte noch Spaß haben, auch wenn man voller Übermotivation sich in einer läppischen Rechtskurve legt. Heute lache ich drüber und denke, ok, das nächste Mal biste in der Kurve ein bißel langsamer und läßt anderen den Vortritt  (O;
Das mit der Schwerkraft hab ich jetzt kapiert...

Gruß miss murphy


----------



## zestyfied (8. Oktober 2010)

Haha Murphy was für ein geiler Beitrag!
Ich bin echt gespannt wie mein zweiter Marathon wird. Der erste war auch bei Regen/Schneeregen und es war echt nass....
Und Fahrtechnik hilft ungemein, aber es gibt auch soviel LIebe dem Rad gegenüber zurück muss ich sagen!
Von dem her meine Ladies:
Warum versuchen wir nicht ab heute hier unsere Leistungen/Fortschritte zu präsentieren und auch mal bei Rückschlägen uns gegenseitig aufzubauen?


----------



## Honigblume (10. Oktober 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich fände es eh mal geil wenn Du mal in meiner Richtung hier kämst und wir beide mal ne Runde biken gehen, vielleicht genau mal die Strecke ;-)




Überfällig ist es eh 

Solange ich ne Technik Niete bin brauch ich auch Wetter nicht mitzufahren, obwohl der so schön nah ist und euer 2-Stunden Rennen auch nicht...


----------



## zestyfied (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich könnt heute auch mir ans Hirn langen, dass ich als letzte Frau ins Ziel kam -gestern.Aber ich war gleichzeitig auch 49 Minuten schneller als vor zwei Wochen. Und hatte dazu noch nen Sturz und hab mir den rechten Brustkorb angenehm geprellt.

Hier ist also wieder die Frage Stolz sein, oder nicht, eben auch darum, da es nur Frauen gab, die schneller waren als ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (11. Oktober 2010)

Erst mal Glückwunsch zum zweiten durchgehaltenem Rennen 

49 Minuten warst gestern schneller? In Relation zum anderen Rennen?

Stolz kannst auf jeden Fall auf dich sein . Für jedes gefahrenes Rennen sollst du stolz auf dich sein! Es gibt genug Couchpotatoes die..... naja.... nix machen. 
Unsereins schindet sich Rennen (komisch, daß das soviel Spaß macht  ) und das ist auf alle Fälle ein Grund um stolz zu sein.

Heutzutage ist eh viel zu viel selbstverständlich (Leistungsgesellschaft).

Deshalb..... sei zufrieden mit dir


----------



## zestyfied (11. Oktober 2010)

ja soviel schneller als vor zwei wochen.
allerdings hat es mich total zerlegt - merk es heute noch arg.
es ist einfach so, dass ich auch kaum mädls kenne, die mit mir fahren. die ich dann sehe, fahren dann lizenz und die wahnsinns zeiten!
und ich - häng hinten dran...sowas!
ich bin schon auch zufrieden, aber das schlusslicht zu sein nervt mich


----------



## miss murphy (11. Oktober 2010)

@zestyfied:

Du hast doch ne prima Leistung gebracht und deine persönliche Zeit verbessert. Da kannste mit dir doch echt zufrieden sein.
Hey, und dann noch gestürzt und dennoch weitergefahren ... macht nicht Jede!
Gute Besserung von meiner Seite. Prellungen tun echt sauweh!!! Sprech ja aus Erfahrung (O;
Ist dein Bike noch heil?? Komisch, das war mein erster Gedanke, nachdem ich mich nach meinem Sturz wieder aufgerappelt hatte - ist das normal???


----------



## zestyfied (12. Oktober 2010)

Ja Prellungen tun echt sauweh....
Mein erster Gedanken "weiterfahren". Die Bergwacht war zwar nur relativ gering von meiner Idee begeistert, aber die konnte mich auch net aufhalten. Ja das Rad ist noch ganz - mal wieder ein paar Kratzer mehr - wie immer halt. 
Ich bin schon happy, dass meine alte Zeit so weit unterboten wurde, auch, dass ich nach dem Sturz weiter gefahren bin. Ich meine am meisten ist es mir schwer gefallen, übrehaupt den Lenker grad zu halten oder zu lenken - jeder Stein gab mir den mega Stoß mit und auch ein bisschen Ziehen am Lenker bergauf ging nimma.
Aber trotz allem werd ich heut mal die paar Kilometer in die Arbeit rollen =) (sind ja nur 20 Minuten)


----------



## miss murphy (13. Oktober 2010)

@ zestyfied:

... die ersten Kilometer waren bei mir nach dem Sturz auch die Hölle. Wie Du schon erwähnt hast, jede Unebenheit merkst Du noch intensiver und gerade bergauf war´s heftig, weil man da nicht so agieren konnte, um zügig voran zu kommen. Wenn du da noch so´n Törtchen vor Dir hast, was keinen Platz macht (zumindest nicht freiwillig), haste da echt gelitten, weil man nicht so schnittig vorbeifahren kann wie man es sonst tun würde. Also, verlässt man die Ideallinie, schlängelt sich iiiiiiirgendwie vorbei, flucht vor sich hin, um dann nach der Verpflegungsstation (man nimmt sich ja dann Zeit, weil a) das Rennen eh gelaufen ist - so denkt man, b) man ein Schwätzchen mit den Leuten am Versorgungsstand hält - wie toll doch alles organisiert ist usw.) festzustellen, Mensch, jetzt haste das Törtchen, schwer schnaufend an dir vorbeifahrend, wieder vor der Nase! Super - sag ich Dir - ganz toll! Das war an nem Singletrail, wo man sich nicht einfach so mal vorbeischlängeln konnte!!! Und die machte mir nicht Platz, keine Anstalten machte diese doofe Nuss! Ich war wieder am fluchen, mag es gar nicht wiederholen! Und ich war trotz meines kleine Handicaps eindeutig schneller als das Fräulein vor mir! Aber dennoch musste ich hinterher eiern, um sie Ausgangs eeeeendlich überholen zu können, mit einem netten Kommentar auf den Lippen, ob sie denn die Wettkampfbedingungen nicht genau gelesen hätte. Darin stehe, dass man schnelleren Fahrern Platz zu machen hat. Noch ein giftiger Blick und ne abwinkende Handbewegung, dann ging´s mir wieder besser! (o; Ist doch wahr, dass hat mich echt tierisch angenervt. Find ich nicht ok. Ich mache anderen auch Platz und "steh" nicht im Weg rum. Das gehört sich einfach so.


----------



## apoptygma (13. Oktober 2010)

miss murphy schrieb:


> Das war an nem Singletrail, wo man sich nicht einfach so mal vorbeischlängeln konnte!!! Und die machte mir nicht Platz, keine Anstalten machte diese doofe Nuss! Ich war wieder am fluchen, mag es gar nicht wiederholen! Und ich war trotz meines kleine Handicaps eindeutig schneller als das Fräulein vor mir! Aber dennoch musste ich hinterher eiern, um sie Ausgangs eeeeendlich überholen zu können, mit einem netten Kommentar auf den Lippen, ob sie denn die Wettkampfbedingungen nicht genau gelesen hätte. Darin stehe, dass man schnelleren Fahrern Platz zu machen hat. Noch ein giftiger Blick und ne abwinkende Handbewegung, dann ging´s mir wieder besser! (o; Ist doch wahr, dass hat mich echt tierisch angenervt. Find ich nicht ok. Ich mache anderen auch Platz und "steh" nicht im Weg rum. Das gehört sich einfach so.



Entschuldige die vielleicht etwas provokante Frage:

Oder zwei Fragen:

Es steht in Euren Wettkampfbedingungen tatsächlich, das der langsamere Fahrer die Ideallinie zu verlassen hat, um Platz zu schaffen?

Und Du schreibst selber "Single-Trail" Wo sollte die Fahrerein, wenn sie denn überhaupt Platz gehabt hätte, hin?

Ich kann Dir mit Bestimmtheit sagen, was Du von mir als Retour bekommen hättest ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miss murphy (13. Oktober 2010)

... wenn Fahrer in einem wurzellastigen, zumal noch ebenen(!!!), Trail langsam und unsicher vor einem rumgurken, es aber nicht für nötig halten den hinteren Fahrern Platz zu machen, finde ich das nicht gerade toll.  Man braucht nur mal kurz absteigen, zur Seite treten, den Nachfolgenden vorbei lassen und dann kann man sich seinen "Fahrkünsten" wieder getrost widmen. Lücken gibt es bei solchen Passagen immer wieder mal und man kann kurz ansignalisieren "hay, ich laß dich vorbei". Das wäre zumindest eine schöne und faire Geste den anderen gegenüber.
Und wenn ich solche Passagen nicht fahren kann,sorry, dann muss ich entweder etwas daran ändern, indem ich ein Fahrtechniktraining absolviere und an meiner Fahrtechnik kontinuierlich arbeite oder mich zur lockeren Familientour anmelden. Hört sich jetzt provokant an, ist aber sicherlich nicht böse gemeint und ich will hier auchnniemanden zu nahe treten.
Wir haben alle mal "klein" angefangen.
Wenn man aber ein noch sehr vorsichtiger Fahrer/in ist, sollte man doch wenigsten so viel Kameradschaft zeigen und Sportsgeist besitzen, andere, die sicherer und flotter unterwegs sind, vorbei zu lassen.
Und ja, dem schnelleren Fahrern Platz zu machen, stand tatsächlich in den Regeln. Ich hab sie nicht gemacht (o;


----------



## apoptygma (13. Oktober 2010)

weisst du...ich sehe das ein wenig differenziert. wenn ein, nach eigenen angaben, so schneller fahrer hinter einem sehr langsamen haengt, hat das schonmal den grund, das er selbst nicht gerade ne rakete is oder eben die zeit woanders verplempert oder verloren hat. das nenn ich dann pech.

ich mache platz wenn ich gefahrlos fuer mich platz machem kann. kann ich es eben nicht, hat derjenige hinter mir eben pech gehabt und wird warten muessen. ebensoviel ruecksicht nehme ich naemlich auch , oder muss halt selbst schneller werden.


----------



## miss murphy (13. Oktober 2010)

... nun, kommt darauf an wann man gestartet ist  

Die Sicht der Dinge macht so etwas doch interessant... 

Gruß - miss murphy


----------



## apoptygma (14. Oktober 2010)

miss murphy schrieb:


> ... nun, kommt darauf an wann man gestartet ist
> 
> Die Sicht der Dinge macht so etwas doch interessant...
> 
> Gruß - miss murphy



Eben 

Ich lass sowas halt ungern so einfach stehen, denn es gibt eben wie überall im Leben Dinge, die kann man selbst beeinflussen, ohne seine Mitstreiter in den Herzinfarkt zu jagen


----------



## Dö'olTrailseek' (14. Oktober 2010)

miss murphy schrieb:


> ...
> giftiger Blick und ne abwinkende Handbewegung
> ...


... mag emotional verständlich sein, zeugt aber auch nicht gerade von Sportsgeist, insbesondere wenn man den Zeitverlust wg. Plausches mit den Versorgungsleuten selber zu verantworten hat.

Ich habe früher oft an Laufwettbewerben teilgenommen, da hat man sich nichts geschenkt, sondern die Teams mit vielen Teilnehmern haben mit ihren Mittelfeld-Leuten extra breite Blöcke gebildet, an denen man kaum vorbei kam.


----------



## apoptygma (14. Oktober 2010)

Dö'olTrailseek' schrieb:


> ... mag emotional verständlich sein, zeugt aber auch nicht gerade von Sportsgeist, insbesondere wenn man den Zeitverlust wg. Plausches mit den Versorgungsleuten selber zu verantworten hat.
> 
> Ich habe früher oft an Laufwettbewerben teilgenommen, da hat man sich nichts geschenkt, sondern die Teams mit vielen Teilnehmern haben mit ihren Mittelfeld-Leuten extra breite Blöcke gebildet, an denen man kaum vorbei kam.



 Wer Zeit an den Versorgungsstationen einräumen kann, kann diese auch auf dem Trail erübrigen ;-)

Es erinnert mich ich ein wenig an eine Situation aufm Ruhrbike Marathon, wo so ein übermotivierter Vollspacken genau hinter mir die Dame 2 vor mir anpampte, wenn sie nicht in der Lage wäre, den Trail zu fahren anstatt halb wackelnd da runter zu hangeln, solle sie sich ne andere Sportart suchen.....

Endergebnis...der Typ hinter ihm meinte dann nur, er solle einfach mal sein Maul halten, oder eben vorher schneller fahren.


----------



## Honigblume (14. Oktober 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Es erinnert mich ich ein wenig an eine Situation aufm Ruhrbike Marathon, wo so ein übermotivierter Vollspacken genau hinter mir die Dame 2 vor mir anpampte, wenn sie nicht in der Lage wäre, den Trail zu fahren anstatt halb wackelnd da runter zu hangeln, solle sie sich ne andere Sportart suchen.....
> 
> Endergebnis...der Typ hinter ihm meinte dann nur, er solle einfach mal sein Maul halten, oder eben vorher schneller fahren.




Derjenige soll froh sein, wenn man den im Ziel nicht wiedererkennt, den würde ich wegen unsportlichen Verhaltens der Rennleitung melden.


----------



## apoptygma (14. Oktober 2010)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Derjenige soll froh sein, wenn man den im Ziel nicht wiedererkennt, den würde ich wegen unsportlichen Verhaltens der Rennleitung melden.



Ach, ich hab unter "Jungs" auffer Strecke, wenns blöde Sprüche gab schon schlimmeres gehört ;-)


----------



## Honigblume (14. Oktober 2010)

Zwischen nem blöden Spruch von wegen ob man denn ausgerechnet jetzt bremsen musste oder Spurwechsel o.ä. oder solchen verbalen Fehltritten wie von Dir genannt unterscheide ich noch.

Fährt noch einer wie ne Graupe, sprich rumdrängeln, am besten noch drohen, einen so schnibbeln daß es gefährlich werden könnte.... da verstehe ich nicht mehr wirklich Spaß.

Mir ist sowas bisher nicht widerfahren, eher im Gegenteil


----------



## zestyfied (25. Oktober 2010)

So Mädls 
nun steht der nächste Leistungsgedanke an:
Ich habe einen neuen Trainingsplan und der gefällt mir echt gut. Allerdings habe ich die neue Angewohnheit mich sau schlecht zu fühlen, wenn ich 1 bis 2 tage paus emache und dann auch noch während dessen was süßes esse!
naja .... und das ist echt schwer auszuhalten. allemal ich heut echt gerädert bin von der arbeit...udn naja dann is immer alles recht schnell bescheiden - kennt ihr das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

